# Directivo convert to standalone?



## DRNO_1 (Dec 15, 2007)

is there a way to change through software upgrades a Directivo to work with another provider as a standalone? I have changed to AT&T Uverse, and miss my extra Tivos as they only provide one DVR, and its crap for feature functionality.

Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

unpossible
the DTivo can only decode DTV's video signal. No software will change that.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Bust out your soldering iron, get some new tuners, and prepare for hundreds if not thousands of man hours to be spent on research and development. Oh, and don't forget about the cost necessitated by the aforementioned requirements. Or, you could just get a standalone box.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

But what about the HR10-250? That model has two ATSC tuners in it. It would be great if you could convert that one to a standalone.

But that's probably wishful thinking.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'd certainly be willing to add an HR10-250 to my Tivo account if they supported using it standalone. But then it'd only be capable of OTA recording as the DirecTV units have no video inputs. So no cable box unless said box supported creating ATSC output (which is quite unlikely).


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, they would only work with OTA ATSC signals, but they are easy to find on ebay. Much cheaper than the Series 3 and TiVoHD models, but kinda limited. But we can dream, can't we?


----------

